# More SCAMLEC Rip-Offs.



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Westwood police use public safety money for clothes

The Associated Press 
1/29/2004, 8:00 a.m. ET

WESTWOOD, Mass. (AP) -- Westwood police used a public safety grant to buy sweat suits, T-shirts and baseball caps, despite pledging to state officials that the money would be used to purchase a global positioning system, weapons and other gear, records show.

The department got the $75,000 federal grant in 2002, claiming it would be used to create a special response team. On their grant application, Westwood officials said they would use the money to purchase helmets, breaching tools and "civil disturbance protective gear," as well as the weapons and GPS system.

But a Boston Globe review of records provided by the Westwood Police Department showed that most of the items listed on the application were never bought.

Instead, $13,000 was spent on clothes - many of them bearing the department's logo. Officials also used almost $35,000 for 133 top-of-the-line duty jackets, and 133 high-visibility vests, paying extra for embroidered logos and patches, the records show.

*Other portions of the grant money went toward the purchase of a rapid-deployment vehicle to be shared by other law enforcement agencies.*

Westwood was awarded $1 million in grants in the last three months of 2002, when James P. Jajuga was the state secretary of public safety. Most of the money was to be shared among 40 cities and towns in the Metropolitan Law Enforcement Council, in which Westwood was the lead department.

The FBI is investigating federal grants awarded by the public safety department under Jajuga. Other portions of the grant money went toward the purchase of a rapid-deployment vehicle to be shared by other law enforcement agencies.

Use of federal grants for purposes other than those listed on the grant application violates the guidelines of the state's Executive Office of Public Safety, which administered the grant for the U.S. Department of Justice, the Globe reported.

But Christine Cole, deputy chief of staff for the office of public safety said the clothing could be used for *"outfitting police officers coming from various police departments to be part of a rapid response team."* 
*Westwood Police Chief William G. Chase said the sweat suits, polo shirts, shorts and other clothing are used when the police officers assigned to the rapid response team get together for physical fitness training.*
Robert C. Haas was the Westwood police chief at the time the grant was awarded. *He later left the department to join the Executive Office of Public Safety as a high-ranking assistant to state Public Safety Secretary Edward A. Flynn.*

What a JOKE. We need $13,000 worth of fancy shorts so we can PT together. How about you buy that sh*t yourselves and not with federal money.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

That sucks big-time but shame on the Fed's for not watching the money


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Crvtte65 said:


> That sucks big-time but shame on the Fed's for not watching the money


Apparently, they did and now there is gonna be hell to pay. They gave them some leeway...apparently it was enough rope to hang themselves with.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2004)

Gee, I think I was just talking about this very issue in another forum. I also think someone bashed me for spreading "rumors". This is just the tip of the grant money iceberg and the SS SCAMLEC is steaming right towards it.

Guinness2429


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

[quote="jsg2020Apparently, they did and now there is gonna be hell to pay. They gave them some leeway...apparently it was enough rope to hang themselves with.[/quote]

Oh ok, I thought the Globe found out the "dirt"


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I wonder what this "rapid deployment vehicle" entails? Reminds me of one of those desert patrol vehicles the Navy SEAL teams have. $13 K on workout clothes, they should have just bought Hanes' Grays! They set themselves up for this one.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

PearlOnyx said:


> I wonder what this "rapid deployment vehicle" entails?


It's probably a Corvette with the SPAZLEC logo. Gotta get there fast, ya know??


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

It's like a herniated anus:

The Sh*t just flows out continually!
:lol: 
Friggin Turtle-teams strike again!!
:roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

Th ex and current chief of Westwood are so far up Flynn's ass they probably thought they could buy anything they wanted and ol' Flynnie would take care of them. I'm sure there are a few more nervous nellies out there in SCAMLEC-ville worrying about how they (mis)spent their grant money.

I eagerly await more good news!

Guinness2429


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

At the academy, we had to buy our own PT gear, everything from Hanes Gray's to the logo stuff...nice to see that Westwood has the cash to spare....or maybe not anymore...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2004)

great organization auburn pd does it right


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

It seems some of the chiefs in Norfolk County are pressing the SCAMLEC panic button. Westwood PD is being investigated by both EOPS(lot of good that'll do) and the feds for misuse of grant money. If I knew how to put an article in this thread, I would. Perhaps, somebody else can do it. Anyhow, please see Murphy's article in the Globe entitled "State to Probe Police Grant to Westwood." According to the Globe's research, $100,000 and $150,000 grants w/i nine months for METROLECs "tactical response team" with about $90K unaccounted for. Here comes the SS SCAMLEC steaming toward the iceberg......women and tactical response team members first!!
:lol: 
Guinness2429


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! The ship is already listing heavy....... wont be long before THAT turns turtle!!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hee Hee!
Give that guy a cookie and a tall glass of milk!
:lol:


----------

